# Back Yard Field Test



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Back this fall I purchased a Shappell 6500 pop up shelter. These things have an amazing amount of room. I thought my el cheapo little heater might have a problem keeping it warm. So I set it up in back yard and stuck my aforementioned heater in there and stuck in on low. Put thermometer in for accurate test and checked in 15 minutes, Temp inside shelter started at 28 and 15 min check revealed it had risen to 52 and 1/2 hour check revealed a high of 56.

I think this thing will work out fine IF we can get on ice this year. Set up took less than 5 minutes ( no anchors ) and take down was even less. From extensive reading on internet I have learned clearing snow away from your intended site facilitates a easier setup. So guess a shovel goes on the take with ya list.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a 2-man pop-up and it holds heat very well. I do take a shovel along, clear snow off the ice, then shovel it back over the flaps once it is set up. If i can bury the flaps under a decent amount of snow, rarely need any anchors. Once you get in side there, willing to bet that temp even goes up higher. Keep a small length of 4x4 in the sled to rest feet up off the ice and you will feel like you are in a lodge.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya any sort of item to get your feet off the ice is a huge difference. I used to have a small rubber mat I used to throw down and worked awesome.....lost it on the way in one time lol. you know what would work well is take a milk crate and cut the bottom off maybe an inch of two off the bottom so you could flip it upside down and it doesnt sit that high! Another thing to customize and invest in lol!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a 1x6 with 2 1x2's nailed across it. That way it wont freeze to the ice and I can get it up. Works out great and makes a difference.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Just need nice boots that's the difference


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have nice boots and my feet will still get cold siting on the ice for 10 hours.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Mine don't get the trans Alaskan I can fish 24 hours straight and it seems like my feet are next to a fire. I am yet to find a lighter, warmer, more comfortable boot. The trans Alaskan boots are truly amazing


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Take a piece of blue Dow board insulation 1". Works perfect.


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

capt j-rod said:


> Take a piece of blue Dow board insulation 1". Works perfect.


X2.... I use the 2" foam for insulating basement walls


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Speaking of heaters, i bought a little Mr. heater last year and never used it. Over the weekend i fired it up in the garage and it puts out a lot of heat for a little propane. problem is as much heat goes straight up as out and now i'm worrying too much going up in the flip up and getting the top material too hot. Thinking of adding a piece of sheet metal, kind of a reflector. Anyone do this?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's crazy to spend lots of money on gear and not high quality boots. If your feet are cold it doesn't matter how much other gear you have you wont be able to use it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> Mine don't get the trans Alaskan I can fish 24 hours straight and it seems like my feet are next to a fire. I am yet to find a lighter, warmer, more comfortable boot. The trans Alaskan boots are truly amazing


We need a link


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I bought muck brand...wetland boots...they say minus 20


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

100 percent waterproof neoprene and rubber..special liner minus 20 to plus 70....


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Trans-Alaska-III-Pac-Boot/749505.uts


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

They are also on sale If I didn't already have a spare pair I would buy another set. I only ever wear one pair of red head lifetime warranty merino wool socks and my feet are always so warm. One of my best friends Big Kev bought a pair after I talked them up and he is in love with them also. He kept asking me why he waited so long to get them.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Trans-Alaska-III-Pac-Boot/749505.uts


Sizes 12 and 13 are currently back ordered.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Stampede, just get a little battery powered fan and hang it up. It'll blow the heat downward and you'll be fine.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I've got muck boots. Love them for hunting. But in the ice us another story. I don't mess around. I use my Mickeys.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh hell no! Minnow just busted out the mickeys. It's about to get all crazy up in here!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I guess I'm not the only one who likes them


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Mickeys rules


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Ha..... sorry Bill, didn't mean to cause a cold feet / boot debate. Just trying to say your pop-up would be just as warm as a fishing in a shanty with a floor if you raised your feet up. Good advice in the thread though..... it will help you out since i know you are a newbie and all.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ha ha it's cool you guys are funny


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

laynhardwood said:


> Ha ha it's cool you guys are funny


I've got a pair of Lacrosse Iceman at least 15 years old. They are as good today as they were out of the box. Great product!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

laynhardwod - Already bookmarked the Alaska Pac Boots, thank for the link...... likely going to get some. Was going to get Mickey's last year. Tried them on and thought they were too big and bulky, i already drag enough pounds around on the ice as is. I've been using good socks in a pair of decent hunting boots and getting by..................... as long as i keep my feet up.


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> They are also on sale If I didn't already have a spare pair I would buy another set. I only ever wear one pair of red head lifetime warranty merino wool socks and my feet are always so warm. One of my best friends Big Kev bought a pair after I talked them up and he is in love with them also. He kept asking me why he waited so long to get them.


Are you referring to big Kev who has a red truck


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

He works for Geisel plumbing. He does have a red s10 but it's junk and doesn't move. He is a walleye fisherman most of the Walleye guys know Kevin.


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> He works for Geisel plumbing. He does have a red s10 but it's junk and doesn't move. He is a walleye fisherman most of the Walleye guys know Kevin.


Oh ok different big Kev lol you heading out this weekend ? I'd like to give nimi a try


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I would love to ice fish somewhere and if Nimi has enough ice I would drive there. I live a couple miles from the lake in Amherst so it's a long drive for me .


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

attica these are the boots I use. Love them truthfully. I actually have more problems with my feet sweating and getting cold cause I usually double sock it lol think they were under $100 too. Awesome boot and really comfortable.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Well if you think hunting boots are better than pac boots for ice fishing I think your wrong.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

laynhardwood said:


> Ha ha those aren't even pac boots


Please continue.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's ok everyone is entitled to an opinion I just said what I like and so did you enough said we are all grown men here.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

laynhardwood said:


> Well if you think hunting boots are better than pac boots for ice fishing I think your wrong.


Hahaha man to say this then say we are both entitled to our opinion and we are grown man is funny lol oh well and yes I was on Erie last year when the wind chill was below -20 and shouldn't even of been out and my feet didn't get cold. So yes I love those boots. Sorry they aren't "pac" boots I'm not in that click I suppose lol


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have my opinion so do you I can think your opinion is wrong and it is ok. You like your boots so be happy with your choice.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya I guess the difference is I didn't comment about your posts immaturely voicing my opinion for 0 reason. But take care now. Bye bye then.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Scum_Frog said:


> Ya I guess the difference is I didn't comment about your posts immaturely voicing my opinion for 0 reason. But take care now. Bye bye then.


Bing..... winner! Lol

Back on subject......a small heater will be fine in a hub. Mine is an eskimo 3 person. I have a small fan I hang in the middle to circulate air and an small old Coleman radiant heater I use when I am alone. Now, if the girl comes with me we bring the big buddy heater. That thing will smoke you out of there. But she likes being warm. We even picked up a pair of the lithium battery pac mittens for her from the bargain cave at cabellas. I think they were around 250 retail and marked down to 60 bucks. She got cold hands on Erie last year. That won't happen again.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

If you wear Mickeys your feet won't get cold. Don't need anything under my feet. So what if they are big and bulky ain't no women out on the ice to dance with anyway. 

Plus any other boot if somehow your feet get wet on the ice . Your done for the day. I had many a soaker in my years on the ice. Just dump water out , wring sock out, put sock and Mickey back on. 15 minutes later your feet just as warm as before.

Russ- us old grizzled veterans can give some of you young puppies the answers. But if you are intent on re-inventing the wheel. Well I guess that just goes with being a whipper-snapper.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Stampede said:


> Speaking of heaters, i bought a little Mr. heater last year and never used it. Over the weekend i fired it up in the garage and it puts out a lot of heat for a little propane. problem is as much heat goes straight up as out and now i'm worrying too much going up in the flip up and getting the top material too hot. Thinking of adding a piece of sheet metal, kind of a reflector. Anyone do this?


You won't have a problem. Lots of us use that heater. Never heard of anyone melting their shanty.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

If you guys want warm feet just steal your wife's yoga mat.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Never melted my frabil. Some guys build a shelf out of a paint roller screen for five gallon buckets. Cooks hot dogs. As for the boot battle that went full on Mickey.... They are the reigning heavy weight champion. I wear muck arctics and prefer them to the mickeys for walking comfort. Boots have come a long way, but the socks are where it's at. I like the wigwam -20's. I don't need the 1" foam, but it helps. We bucket fish until we have to pop the shanty. I may go check the pond next door and if it is good I'll go se how the reservoir is doing. Can't be long now!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

papaperch said:


> ..........Russ- us old grizzled veterans can give some of you young puppies the answers. But if you are intent on re-inventing the wheel. Well I guess that just goes with being a whipper-snapper...........


Whats a wheel? Is that like a hover board?  I am stubborn and tend to learn by trial and error, have taken my lumps as a result. My whip and snap is getting replaced by creeks and groans so do tend to listen more than i once did.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I had a pair of timberlands for years before they died. the model number wore off so I was never able to find them again, but they were an awesome boot. never had wet feet and they were very warm. still disappointed.


----------



## DEAD_EYE (Feb 17, 2013)

laynhardwood said:


> They are also on sale If I didn't already have a spare pair I would buy another set. I only ever wear one pair of red head lifetime warranty merino wool socks and my feet are always so warm. One of my best friends Big Kev bought a pair after I talked them up and he is in love with them also. He kept asking me why he waited so long to get them.


So I checked out these boots online and the reviews are great But back ordered in my size. I was at cabelas today and there they were in the bargain cave no joke walked out the door with them for $60 (also playing the lottery tonight) lol


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

DEAD_EYE said:


> So I checked out these boots online and the reviews are great But back ordered in my size. I was at cabelas today and there they were in the bargain cave no joke walked out the door with them for $60 (also playing the lottery tonight) lol


You lucky dog l!!! Congrats you only need 1 pair of socks with those bad boys. You will also be 3.5 inches taller


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

So,why were on the subject;-) ,=-O ...
How heavy are the mickeys,and other mentioned boots?
Id rather drag a small mat in my sled then lug heavy boots all day.
Lol but im super new to the ice. My boots are 25 dolla wal mart special. There rubber with an optional thinsulate insulation. 
Ill where 2/3 pairs of good socks an still have cold feet bye the end of the day. And there HEAVY! I llimp with lower joint pain daily anyways,man these things are rough,lol..


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Your better off with Mickey's than Walmart junk. Save up some money and get ice fishing boots that actually have insulation under your feet not just on top of your foot.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I carry 2 small pieces of carpet in the floor of my shanty. Enough to get my feet off the ice and keep them warm. Mickeys to me are just too heavy. And my style is move around a lot so my feet stay warm by moving but if I sit down and set up shanty I use the carpet squares


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> So,why were on the subject;-) ,=-O ...
> How heavy are the mickeys,and other mentioned boots?
> Id rather drag a small mat in my sled then lug heavy boots all day.
> Lol but im super new to the ice. My boots are 25 dolla wal mart special. There rubber with an optional thinsulate insulation.
> Ill where 2/3 pairs of good socks an still have cold feet bye the end of the day. And there HEAVY! I llimp with lower joint pain daily anyways,man these things are rough,lol..


If wearing 2-3 pairs of socks makes your boots fit real tight then your feet will freeze. You need room for your feet to move around and let warm air surround your feet. Keeping a budget in mind I would not hesitate to get mickey's but make sure you get a size bigger than you actually wear. I always buy my ice fishing boots a size big.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya,totaly understand the leaving breathing room. 
This thread has me wanting to invest in a good LIGHT weight boot...
Thanks for the info


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Muck arctics at SAMs club for $90... Dirty cheap for that boot. It's a mid high, but they are very comfortable. I have many miles on the ice in mine


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

capt j-rod said:


> Muck arctics at SAMs club for $90... Dirty cheap for that boot. It's a mid high, but they are very comfortable. I have many miles on the ice in mine


Uncle bought a pair from there as well and is pleased with them from what I've heard which isn't much since it just got cold.


----------

